# new to site



## nevets (Jun 28, 2014)

Hi folks,
first post on this site as i'm a UK kayak angler and searching the net for a product called "lockrack" which came to my attention via a UK site called Anglers Afloat.
One of the searches took me to a post from a commercial ad on this site. I thought i'd post on the main pages as opposed to the commercial as i am interested in the product which should be available in the UK for £200 (ish).
My question is for anyone here that is using the "lockrack" system to carry a Wilderness System Tarpon 140 and how they are getting on with it. I have looked for reviews on the net but can't find any.
Any info greatly appreciated.

regards

Steve


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Welcome Steve

There is a brief intro and a contact here viewtopic.php?f=30&t=66535&hilit=Lockrack


----------



## nevets (Jun 28, 2014)

Thanks, that was the ad that i saw. i have mailed too but no response just yet. was hoping for a "user" review as opposed to a company review. ;-)


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi Steve,

Can't say I have sold to anyone with a wilderness yet ? Or at least i don't believe I have - our first batch of stock only arrived recently and have been targeting the other models so far.

I have sold quite a few to guys with stealths, and whilst a different ski - reviews should be the same.

No doubt it would work with your kayak - will see if I can get a few clients to get in touch with their reviews.

Regards


----------



## nevets (Jun 28, 2014)

Dennis,
thanks for the reply. Very interested squire so any reviews and /or images with a 140 loaded would be nice.
Currently use the Thule Hullaport and Hullaport Pro. I'm only 5'6" tall so loading is bearable onto my Volvo whereas your system seems so much user friendly for a tiddler like me.  
regards

steve


----------



## HAWKEYE3 (Jan 8, 2009)

Welcome me pommy mate,

Regards

Hawkeye


----------



## nevets (Jun 28, 2014)

Thanks Hawkeye, will do some surfing through the many posts on here and hopefully get a few rigging / fishing trips. I'm no expert and my local water is a muddy estuary but tend to do more dreaming than fishing. hey ho.


----------



## fishbuoyuk (Jan 28, 2014)

Don't spend too much time on here or you will end up buying a stealth!


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

Ok so here is my thoughts after using them for a couple of months now,basically I think they fantastic and secure the yak better than I thought they would ,the only issue I had was the T-Piece that is supplied to mount the lock rack onto my bar was about 1mm to big ,I do have factory Suzuki racks on my car and the slot is just a wee bit small on my rack for the supplied T piece ,it's no problem as I just shaved a little off the supplied attachment and in she goes ,took about 20min and they we're on the roof, I'm also a short arse and climbing all over the the car to put the straps on my yak just irritated me ,sure straps are a lot cheaper but one day they may break without warning and then there is shit,there is no way your yak can come off as most yaks are wider in the middle and the locking arms are on either side of the broadest section.
They easy to install and just very convenient and piece of mind while cruising down the highway with almost 5 m of yak on the roof (profisha 475).
If money is not a issue it's a no brainer ,you will realise this after using them ....... Less is more ;-) 
My son is just getting into the yak fishing and he is saving up for some after seeing how easy it is ,hope this helps I'm going up the beach this weekend and maybe do a short vid of my son tying a yak on and me using lock racks .........if you a betting Man Steve ,go for the old dog to win the race.


----------



## nevets (Jun 28, 2014)

Safa, great reply and thanks for taking the time. can i ask is it possible to measure your yak width as this is the crucial point. i think you may be slimmer than my 140 and i won't get a set if my yak won't fit. I also have Ram's attached to my rails which shouldn't pose a problem with the loadlock but could interfere with my roof rails. If i do get the system then i'll be using a strap too. 
If you do a video stick it on here too if possible and i'll link it to the AA site here in UK. I reckon they'll get some trade!! ;-)

thanks in advance

steve


----------



## nevets (Jun 28, 2014)

fishbuoyuk said:


> Don't spend too much time on here or you will end up buying a stealth!


Fishbuoy, no not yet matey, finished riggin the 140 for Kernow. Are you on AA??


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

Clives ski is 0.605 wide, but the racks can allow varying width crafts.

A Tarpon 140 will have no issues fitting. This is the same size as our Evo 495's which work perfectly with the racks.

Is there a Dealer in the UK ?


----------



## jbonez (Jul 9, 2013)

While the topic is on fire, can these lockracks be surface mounted, eg 3" round bar on a ute? Or are they strictly for roof racks,

I don't need a set for my current ute but I will be upgrading cars for beach work this year and will probably have the same setup.


----------



## jbonez (Jul 9, 2013)

Yeah nice sounds good.


----------



## nevets (Jun 28, 2014)

Rayl, thank you for the reply and shots, also looking forward to Safa's vid if one is produced.

Dennis, thanks again and i'm going to be searching for a UK supplier (then tell the wifey). For clarification, my original post mentioned an e-mail... this was to the US site who haven't replied at this time.

regards

steve


----------



## nevets (Jun 28, 2014)

DennisT said:


> Clives ski is 0.605 wide, but the racks can allow varying width crafts.
> 
> A Tarpon 140 will have no issues fitting. This is the same size as our Evo 495's which work perfectly with the racks.
> 
> Is there a Dealer in the UK ?


Dennis, found this Ad which has UK prices

http://www.oceansource.net/shop/lockrac ... f_rack.asp

Question is which model is the best one to go for re the Tarpon 140??


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

nevets said:


> DennisT said:
> 
> 
> > Clives ski is 0.605 wide, but the racks can allow varying width crafts.
> ...


Steve,

The Fishing Kayak/Fishing Ski model would be the way to go for your kayak.

Not hundred percent sure about which store would be best to go through but these guys are listed as the Distributor for Europe - http://www.lockrackshop.com/en/

So it may be worth getting in touch with them.

Anyway - Good Luck and Tight lines...


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

jbonez said:


> While the topic is on fire, can these lockracks be surface mounted, eg 3" round bar on a ute? Or are they strictly for roof racks,
> 
> I don't need a set for my current ute but I will be upgrading cars for beach work this year and will probably have the same setup.


I have them screwed into my square bar on my ute, but I have had people with round bars purchase them and they work fine. You would need to mount it differently as Ray suggests, but no reason you couldnt get them on.


----------

